# Is it offensive to removes ugly moles and blemishes on the face of the wedding party?



## dearlybeloved (Jun 13, 2013)

I am editing photos from a wedding I shot on saturday and the maid of honor has these ugly moles and blemishes on her face that I can cover up, but I don't want them to be offended. What are some rules to go by when editing stuff like that?


EDIT: These are two original unedited jpegs


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 13, 2013)

depends on what the maid of honor wants. did you ask her?
also depends on how bad they really are. 
post some finished photos and let us take a look.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 13, 2013)

I would ask her; some people like that sort of thing, and others take it as an insult.  Are they something you can reduce a bit, that is make them look a little less unpleasant without actually removing?


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 13, 2013)

I'd probably fix blemishes as they are "temporary" but moles are permanent.. so unless she has asked you to remove, I'd leave them.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 13, 2013)

"would you like me to keep the beauty mark, or not?"

geez people. it's called communication.


----------



## kundalini (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm in agreement with frommrstomommy.  If it is a temporary blemish, I feel sure she would appreciate the effort.  However, freckles, moles, scars and the like are part of their identity whether they wish it or not.  Those can be de-emphasized _ever-so-slightly_, be to eliminate would be dead wrong IMO.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 13, 2013)

or--- what I have done is fix the temporary blemishes, duplicate the final image to a new layer, remove the moles on the duplicate, then decrease the opacity so the moles are less obvious.

My goal is to have the person think 'Cool, that doesn't show so bad'


----------



## amylyn08 (Jun 13, 2013)

I agree.  Get rid of blemishes.


----------



## runnah (Jun 13, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> or--- what I have done is fix the temporary blemishes, duplicate the final image to a new layer, remove the moles on the duplicate, then decrease the opacity so the moles are less obvious.



This or do a high pass blur technique.

She knows she has them and is probably self conscious about them so removing them would just bring more attention to the fact.


----------



## kathyt (Jun 13, 2013)

I don't remove scars, moles or anything that is there to stay. I do remove pimples and other scratches. If it is the bride then I will ask her all of the above, and edit to her liking. I usually already know because I have done the engagement session by then.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 13, 2013)

People are who they are... do you remove excess waistlines from every heavy person you shoot? Can't wait to see your wedding images....


----------



## nola.ron (Jun 13, 2013)

It has been said but you remove temporary blemishes, not permanent body marks/moles/scars.  When in doubt just ask.


----------



## skieur (Jun 13, 2013)

tirediron said:


> I would ask her; some people like that sort of thing, and others take it as an insult. Are they something you can reduce a bit, that is make them look a little less unpleasant without actually removing?



And a number of people would be embarrassed by being asked, definitely NOT a classy or professional approach.


----------



## skieur (Jun 13, 2013)

nola.ron said:


> It has been said but you remove temporary blemishes, not permanent body marks/moles/scars. When in doubt just ask.



Don't ask.  When in doubt, de-emphasize the permanent body marks so that they do NOT distract from the eyes which are the important part of a portrait.


----------



## skieur (Jun 13, 2013)

Any decent photographer should be able to set up a shot that flatters the subject and de-emphasizes permanent or temporary blemishes.  He/she should also be able to further de-emphasize problems in post and further flatter the subject.  

If you have to ask, then you are in the wrong business.

skieur


----------



## Overread (Jun 13, 2013)

Honestly those who want such marks upon their face removed/reduced will likely request it up front or in the review process when selecting prints. Also don't forget that these visual differences between people are not "defects" or "imperfections" and I think, as a photographer, its the wrong mind-set to approach them as such. They are simply a feature of the person - just like their eye colour. You'd never think to remove someone eyecolour or change it if it were "un-pleasing" to yourself and the same should go for permanent features of the person. 

You can use some editing methods to help draw the focus and attention of the viewer to key parts in the scene and to move attention and focus from others, but not outright remove features of a person unless requested.

Note if they request removal you can then do a bit of sales work - you can either charge extra for the service or throw it in as a free extra (and maybe swing an extra print sale or two because the client is then getting a deal).



The only groups who work with "perfect plastic people" are beauty companies and glossy magazines who aim to present the artificial person.


----------



## skieur (Jun 13, 2013)

Overread said:


> Honestly those who want such marks upon their face removed/reduced will likely request it up front or in the review process when selecting prints.  A lot of people would simply say they don't like the shots.  If they are self-conscious, they will not want to even want to mention such marks.
> 
> Also don't forget that these visual differences between people are not "defects" or "imperfections" and I think, as a photographer, its the wrong mind-set to approach them as such. They are simply a feature of the person - just like their eye colour. You'd never think to remove someone eyecolour or change it if it were "un-pleasing" to yourself and the same should go for permanent features of the person.
> 
> ...




Any good post editor an avoid that extreme.


----------



## hopdaddy (Jun 13, 2013)

If the feature would normally be gone in 4 days remove it .


----------



## runnah (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## dearlybeloved (Jun 14, 2013)

First of all, That **** was funny. Thank you, runnah.


I appreciate all the feedback and advice on how to handle this situation so I posted two photos in the first post so you can check them out to get a better idea of what I'm working with. When looking at them in person, some of them seemed to be permanent and a few seemed like they would be gone in a matter of days. I didn't feel like asking her would have been appropriate or professional either and  I haven't had to worry about this until now. Thanks again!


----------



## Pallycow (Jun 14, 2013)

I read a few then skimmed, so may be redundant. 

Ask your client, not us.  You take out a mole and then later she says "hey...where's my mole..I love it"  or becomes self concious about it.  Or even still she says "awesome..thanks"

I always tell my clients "I can do some skim smoothing and minor blemish removal" and leave a pause..and it opens the door for them to go "awesome, get rid of my damn mole"  or "No need...." etc etc.

Communicate.  Period.  Never guess or assume or 99% of the time, you'll be wrong.

;-)


----------

